# Arctic Coolin Hybrid GTX 770 Asus DCII OC



## Tripleh84 (5. März 2014)

Ist es möglich die Backplate von der Asus zu behalten und die Hybrid anzubauen?


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (9. März 2014)

sieht deine Karte von unten so aus ?


----------



## Tripleh84 (9. März 2014)

Schlitzer1971 schrieb:


> sieht deine Karte von unten so aus ?


 
Jepp aber hab es schon versucht. Karte bekommt sofort Grafikfehler wenn ich 3D Mark 11 laufen lasse. Hab den Original Kühler wieder drauf und alles wieder wunderbar..


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (9. März 2014)

eigenartig aber dann hast du ja gesehen, dass er zumindest passt   blöde Frage... hast du gesehen, dass sich der Lüfter gedreht hat ?


----------



## Tripleh84 (9. März 2014)

Schlitzer1971 schrieb:


> eigenartig aber dann hast du ja gesehen, dass er zumindest passt   blöde Frage... hast du gesehen, dass sich der Lüfter gedreht hat ?


 
Ja Lüfter dreht einwandfrei und kann in mit Afterburner sogar regeln


----------

